# Thoughts?....



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey all so there is a guy on youtube who has had an infestation of redbacks and kept some in a tank where he has been introducing various native wildlife into the tank in order to video it battling the redbacks for views.... the latest one caught my attention as he has been putting skinks in there and they have been killed by the redbacks just wondering on the legality of this and how you would go about reporting it. ( if u want to find the vids just type redback and skink into youtube)


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 25, 2017)

sorry type redback and lizard


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jan 25, 2017)

As far as I know taking native wildlife out of the wild is illegal if you are not licensed. As sick and cruel this is, I think feeding wild lizards to other creatures is actually legal. I'm not sure if you can report it.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 26, 2017)

Totally illegal. Report it....In Victoria it would be DEPI or Department of Environment and Primary Industries. Other states it would be the equivalent.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 26, 2017)

Callum Dureau said:


> As far as I know taking native wildlife out of the wild is illegal if you are not licensed. As sick and cruel this is, I think feeding wild lizards to other creatures is actually legal. I'm not sure if you can report it.



Of course it's illegal to take protected species from the wild, without a permit, for any reason, and all native reptiles are protected, even small skinks.

Jamie


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 26, 2017)

SICKO, SICKO, SICKO. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 26, 2017)

i have flagged the vid for animal abuse on youtube (more people should do the same) i have no idea which state he is in but prob along east coast? vic/nsw? ill just report it to both relevant wildlife authority's


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> i have flagged the vid for animal abuse on youtube (more people should do the same) i have no idea which state he is in but prob along east coast? vic/nsw? ill just report it to both relevant wildlife authority's


me too,I hate arseholes


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 27, 2017)

Can you link to the video?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 27, 2017)

don't look in comments section... so many ignorant wankers


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep, report him.... he's a douche.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 27, 2017)

Disgusting.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 27, 2017)

how can anyone who claims to like animals in any way shape or form do stuff like this,it just sickens me.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jan 27, 2017)

Got nothing better to do. Needs a life. Id love to get the lid off that enclosure. Maybe take the kids up the park rather than sitting in that room with half a chubby killing things


----------

